
Why Do Computers Stop and What Can Be Done About It? (1985) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/tandem/TR-85.7.pdf
======
greenleafjacob
Erlang the language built out an implementation of the process model and
software fault tolerance [1]

[1]:
[http://erlang.org/download/armstrong_thesis_2003.pdf](http://erlang.org/download/armstrong_thesis_2003.pdf)

------
EvanAnderson
Anything written by Jim Gray is worth reading. I was, and still am, deeply
saddened by his loss.

------
geonnave
This piece is, indeed, very well written. A couple of months ago I used it in
a subject's work in the master program I'm enrolled, in which I analyze
Erlang's features for providing software fault-tolerance. If it would be
useful to anyone:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R-MWo1s2mTc0hMc2Z6czU1ekU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R-MWo1s2mTc0hMc2Z6czU1ekU/view?usp=sharing)

